# Clarify my previous post 1099



## ldwand (Nov 9, 2014)

Sorry, I was not real clear on my question about the 1099. What I have should have asked is the Form SSA-1099 Social Security Benefit Statement.
In the past it has always been mailed from the US Embassy thru a private courier. When I log into my Social Security online account I can see a statement of benefits, but SS will not let me print Form SSA-1099 so I can send to my tax preparer which is required by the IRS. 
Just wondering if any of you have some info on this.

Thank You


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

So you can view it? If on a pc/laptop you could use windows snipping tool to cut it out and save. I do that a lot.


----------



## BusyBC57 (Apr 13, 2015)

What type of message are you getting from SS that you can't print the form? I just printed mine without any issues, same as last year. Maybe its your computer that is having the printing issues. You can either take a print screen or take a picture of it with your phone. Good luck


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Or just write down the amount and give that to your preparer. I sometimes don't get 1099's from other entities so I just go to my bank statement and add up all the direct deposits and use that amount. No need to attach the 1099's to the 1040 form.


----------



## ldwand (Nov 9, 2014)

Ok, I figured it out was able to print the form out. Couldn't do it in the past.
Thanks


----------

